# CMS setzt immer <base href="…">. Problem mit Tabreiter.



## smisonline2 (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

mein verwendetes CMS baut 
	
	
	



```
<base href="http://mydomain.de/cmsdi/" />
```
 immer automatisch mit ins Template. Das ist aber bei Scripten, ich integriere gerade ein Tabreiter problematisch, da dieser jetzt anscheinend statt  auf #tablinkdiv auf die komplette url zugreifen will. Wie kann ich sowas umgehen?

Anstatt jetzt flüssig zwischen den Tabs  zu wechseln,  läd er die ganze Seite immer neu. Das ist ja so nicht gewollt .


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
welches CMS verwendest du den?

Grüße


----------



## jeipack (14. August 2013)

Der base Tag hat mich auch schon genervt 

Zeig mal das Script, ist komisch, dass da der base Tag Probleme macht.
Hast du eventuell Ajax aufrufe die dann anstatt nur etwas die ganze Seite laden und diese in den DOM integrierst?


----------

